
Show HN: Free Writing – Never stare at a blank screen again - ramkarthikk
https://freewriting.club/
======
ramkarthikk
Free writing is a process where you set a specific time and just write without
worrying about the content.

I found that it is a really useful technique to break writer's block. So I
build this app last weekend. Definitely lot of improvements can be done. Open
to feedback.

------
sushobhan
It's an awesome tool. I love it. Though my writing get lost one I press
"Done". It will be better if I got the option to read my writing later or
browse through others writing to draw some inspiration. Thumbs up!

~~~
ramkarthikk
Thank you Sushobhan. The idea behind not storing is to make users feel that
they can write whatever they want. Probably I'll look into having an option to
save locally or sending as mail, in case user feels the writing is too good to
leave.

------
NAHWheatCracker
I like it.

Where did you get the prompts? Or did you create them yourself?

~~~
ramkarthikk
Glad you like it. Some prompts are from Reddit (There will be a link to source
for these prompts next to it). I created the rest.

------
LeonB
I found this quite fun. The writing prompt was a good idea.

~~~
ramkarthikk
Thank you Leon. Was there any difficulty in using/understanding the app?

